# منظم جهد ترنزستورى لمولد التيار المتردد فى السيارة



## عاطف مخلوف (7 أبريل 2009)

*[FONT=&quot]دائرة مبسطة لمنظم جهد ترانزستورى في مولد تيار متردد في السيارة [/FONT]*

*-**[FONT=&quot]تتكون هذه الدائرة من عناصر تحيط ب ([/FONT]**Zener Diod**[FONT=&quot]) [/FONT]*
*-**[FONT=&quot]هذا الدايود لن يسمح للتيار بالمرور حتى يصل الجهد الي قيمة معينه ، عندها فقط يسمح بمرور التيار [/FONT]*
*-**[FONT=&quot]وباستخدام هذه الخاصية فإن هذا الديود يعمل عند وصول جهد الخرج الى حدوده المطلوبة وعند ذلك يسمح للتيار بالمرور لتنشيط المفتاح الترنزستوري للمجال [/FONT]*
*-**[FONT=&quot]عادة يعمل هذا الديود ([/FONT]**ZD**[FONT=&quot] ) عند فولت أقل من 14.2 فولت ولهذا يركب معه مقاومتان ([/FONT]**R**1**, R**2**[FONT=&quot]) لتخفيض الجهد الواصل اليه .[/FONT]*
*-**[FONT=&quot]ويستخدم أكثر من ترانزستور في الدائرة مما يسمح بتكبير أقل تيار يمر من ([/FONT]**ZD**[FONT=&quot]) ليجعله كافيا ليعمل الترانزستور الذى يقوم بفصل التيار عن ملفات المجال[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]




[/FONT]*

*-**[FONT=&quot]عند انخفاض جهد المولد[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] : يتدفق التيار من الطرف "[/FONT]**B**[FONT=&quot]" خلال " [/FONT]**+**R**3**[FONT=&quot]" الى قاعدة الترانزستور "[/FONT]**T**2**[FONT=&quot]" فتجعل الترنزستور يسمح بمرور التيار ( كمفتاح فى الوضع [/FONT]**On**[FONT=&quot]) مما يجعل ملفات المجال([/FONT]**F**[FONT=&quot]) تتصل بالارض ، فيحدث مجال مغناطيسي قوى .[/FONT]*



*-**[FONT=&quot]عند زيادة جهد الخرج[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] : بؤثر جهد متناسب معه علي ([/FONT]**ZD**[FONT=&quot]) وعند وصول جهد الخرج الى 14.2 فولت يصبح ([/FONT]**ZD**[FONT=&quot]) موصلا ويمرر التيار الي قاعدة الترانزستور ([/FONT]**T**1**[FONT=&quot]) ، ويؤدى ذلك الي جعل ([/FONT]**T**1**[FONT=&quot]) يوصل التيار ([/FONT]**On**[FONT=&quot]) خلال ([/FONT]**T**1**[FONT=&quot]) من ([/FONT]**R**3**[FONT=&quot]) مما يجعل قاعدة ([/FONT]**T**3**[FONT=&quot]) لا يصل اليها التيار أى يصبح ([/FONT]**T**2**[FONT=&quot]) في الوضع ([/FONT]**Off**[FONT=&quot]) وبذلك يصل التيار الي ملفات المجال [/FONT]*

*-**[FONT=&quot]وتستمر هذه العملية بايقاع سريع جدا لتحافظ على خرج المولد [/FONT]*

*-**[FONT=&quot]يعمل الديود ([/FONT]**D**1**[FONT=&quot]) المركب بين طرفي ملف المجال على منع الجهد العالي الذي يصل الى ([/FONT]**T2**[FONT=&quot]) عند انهيار المجال المغناطيسي فجأة نتيجة غلق ([/FONT]**T2**[FONT=&quot]) بسرعة .[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]دائرة مولد التيار المتردد ([/FONT]**Alternator**[FONT=&quot]) يظهر بها ملفات العضو الثابت والعضو االمتحرك ، ومكان منظم الجهد وديود الحماية[/FONT]*










*-**[FONT=&quot]ديود الحماية من شدة التدفق [/FONT]**Surge protection diode *

*-**[FONT=&quot]تلف الترنزستور الرئيسي فى المنظم ينتج عن ضعف التوصيلات أثناء عمل المولد (عملية الشحن) ، مما يؤدى الى ارتفاع مفاجئ في الجهد [/FONT]*

*-**[FONT=&quot]ولتجنب هذا التلف بالمنظم يتم تركيب ديود حماية بين طرف مصباح البيان والارض[/FONT]*

*-**[FONT=&quot]ويقوم هذا الديود ( [/FONT]**Avalanche diode**[FONT=&quot]) بالتوصيل عند زيادة فيض الجهد عن القيمة المحددة وتلف هذا الديود بحدوث قصر فيه يؤدى الي قصر في ملفات المجال ويتوقف المولد عن العمل .[/FONT]*​


----------



## حسن الأديب (8 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (8 أبريل 2009)

أخي الفاضل حسن الاديب 
شكرا على مرورك ، والف شكر علي اهتمامك بالتعليق .


----------



## pale (9 أبريل 2009)

مشكور جداً و اتمنى في حال وجود أي شيء عن تصميم عوادم السيارات يرجى وضعه


----------



## hmoud salmam (8 ديسمبر 2009)

ألأخ العزيز اولا مشكور على الموضوع االمهم...... ولكنك لم تدكر قيم القطع الالكترونية المكونة للدائرة...
فحتى تتم الفائدة لابد من توضيح القيم للقطع حتى نصتطيع تجميعها

ولكم الشكر


----------



## alith (8 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يبارك فيك على هدا الموضوع ومزيدا من التقدم


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*يتم اختبار المنظم الرنزاستوري في الورشة كالتالي :*






*1- يوصل شاحن سريع بقطبي البطارية *
*2 – يوصل طرفي جهاز الفولتميتر بقطبي البطارية*
*3 – يوصل بين المنظم والبطارية كما بالصورة عاليه*
*4 – يوصل مصباح اختبار للمنظم ، المفروض ان يضيئ مصباح الاختبار *
*5 – شغل الشاحن وارفع الشحن تدريجيا ولاحظ الفولتميتر *
*6 – يجب أن ينطفئ المصباح عند وصول الجهد الي حد تشغيل المنظم وذلك بين( **13.5 – 16 Volt **) *


----------



## ghassan oreek (15 فبراير 2012)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## black88star (16 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك على المعلومة القيمة 
متشكررين


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (16 فبراير 2012)

مشكور اخي عاطف على هذه المعلومات الجميلة 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## جراح فلسطين (16 فبراير 2012)

>



يبين الشكل المجاور توصيله y المستخدمة في العضو الثابت

توجد توصيله اخرى مستخدمة شكلها دلتا مثلث ازا في مجال لو ان توضح لنا الشكل الاخر مع الصورة لتوضح اكتر
ونكون شاكرين لك


----------



## saad_srs (17 فبراير 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررر
جزاك الله خيرا


----------

